# Survival Clothing....What To Get..........



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Good quality clothes are of vital importance in a survival situation and there may be a situation where you may not be able to get new clothes for a long time. Being in non 'city' situation will also cause more than normal 'wear and tear', reducing the lifetime of your clothes and requiring more repairs. 
Usually it's easier to repair quality clothes. One thing I have learned is that quality and price do not always go hand in hand. Buy the best you can afford.

You'll need for Winter..........

Warm camo trousers - two at least - for hunting / combat situations 
Warm work trousers - two at least - buy tough farming or mil.surplus stuff. 
Warm indoor trousers - two pairs - something warm and comfy for rainy days indoors. 
Warm winter jacket - one at least - to wear for normal 'non sweaty' outdoor activity 
Warm winter jacket - two at least - for outdoor ( sweaty ) work, should have less insulation. 
Warm winter jacket - two at least - ( camo ) for hunting / combat situations. 
USArmy surplus 'rip stop' clothes are good. 
Wool pullovers - two at least - a must in cold weather areas. 
Wool socks ( long type ) - seven pairs min. - wool insulates even when wet. 
Wool scarves - two min. - you'll definitely loose one, it's a law of nature 
Wool / fur headwear, cover ears - three - 
you loose about 65 % of your body heat through the head. 
Warm heavy duty work gloves - two pairs min. - protect your hands and fingers. 
Warm normal wear gloves - two pairs min. - 
Wind- / waterproof glove covers - two pairs min. - cold wet hands are unpleasant 
to say the least, also to consider is the 'wind chill factor' 
Wool underwear, long, top and bottom - two pairs very min. -use the layer system 
to keep warm while not active. 
Wool mittens - one pair min. - for the really cold days. 
Warm shirts - five min. - for inside and short outdoors stuff. 
Pullovers - two min. - for indoor and short outdoor wear. 
Ear warmers - 1 pair min. - keep your ears warm, they freeze real easy 
Neoprene face mask - 1 - saves your face on cold windy days. 
Skimask, white - one min. - for winter camouflage and heating face. 
White winter camo suit - one min. - so the enemy / foe doesn't see you until it's too late. 
Other stuff optional 


For Summer- 

Heavy duty work trousers - three pairs min. - summer sees more wear than winter. 
Indoor trousers / jeans - two pairs min. - for feeling normal inside the shelter. 
Camo rip stop trousers - two pairs - for hunting / combat sits. 
Camo rip stop jacket - two - for hunting / combat sits. 
Jacket, normal, 'civilian' - one very min. - for feeling normal around the shelter. 
Shirts, summer , long-sleeved - 5 min. - for normal days 
T-shirts, short sleeve, 14 min. - two weeks worth 
Hat / cap with eye shade - 2 min. - loosing one is easy, keep your head cool on warm sunny days - heatstrokes aren't nice. 
Heavy duty work gloves - two pairs min. - for heavy duty outdoor work 
Normal gloves - one pair - for different normal activities. 
Cutoff jeans or shorts - 2 - for warm normal days. 
Other stuff optional 


All year stuff- 

Poncho, camo / olive drab - one min. - for hunting / combat situations 
Warning - some gear makes a lot of noise when you're moving. 
Sweatshirts / long sleeve t-shirts - 7 min. - you'll want clean shit next to your body. 
Shorts - 20 pairs very min- clean underwear is vital to hygiene 
Socks, standard sports type - 20 pairs min. - as above, you'll loose some as well. 
Rain coat heavy duty - one - if you have skill / gear for repairs - if not buy more. 
Rain 'pants' heavy duty - two - if skills etc. 
Other stuff optional. 


FOOTWEAR 

You will be counting on you feet getting you to wherever you want to go. 
Somehow I don't see a lot of public transportation working. 

Your feet are important - ask any infantryman and he'll tell you - "take care of your feet" 

Feet can take some hard beatings and bounce back after a few days of rest, 
but if you want to do a lot of walking you _have_ to take care of them. 
Your boots should be worn in _before_ you go on long treks. 
The quickest way ( in case of hurry ) is to find a 'semi' swamped area 
and run around in the mud and water for about an hour. 
Make sure you move your feet in every considerable fashion. 
Then _wear_ the wet boots for about two hours, give or take.(you can pour out any water ) So............When choosing boots buy QUALITY, it's so important, 'cause where are you going to find replacements post and who's going to fix your feet if the boots are wrong? 


What to get- 

Leather mountain / hiking boots - two pairs - any brand you're comfortable with 
Heavy duty boots - one pair min. - for that heavy duty stuff you 
don't want to bust your combat / hiking boots on. 
Rubber boots - one pair min. - for those really wet days at camp - 
no need to get your combat / hiking boots wet if you're just mucking about in the rain. 
Sneakers - two pairs min. - for doing light stuff around the shelter 
If you're in a wooded / rocky area, sneakers really wont do outside, 
they'll be busted in no time flat. 
Other 'normal' shoes - two pairs - for inside, so you don't have to clean the floor thrice a day  
- besides, it's nice with a feel of normality. 

Skiboots/shoes - if you're planning on skiing. 


A word or two on shoe maintenance. 

Make sure you have some shoe / sole glue and heavy duty thread / needle if repairs are necessary. 


The most important aspect of shoe / boot maintenance however are two things, 


1 - waterproof them the minute you take them home from the store, 
don't use the synthetic spray stuff though, leather really hates that. 
Use something like Mink Oil ( Kiwi ) or order 'Bjørnefett' ( name translates to 'bearfat' ) 
from Norway, Sweden or Finland - it really waterproofs. ( I can be of assistance with this. ) 


Reapply waterproofing if you've been trekking / in combat for several 'wet' days. 


2 - polish them _everytime_ you use them, without exception. 

If you are present or former mil. remember what your instructor at boot camp shouted at you ; ) 

"Take Care Of Your Feet And They Will Take Care Of You"............


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent write-up!


----------



## desert_tom (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent post! I'm new to these forums and dont really post to much, but along the lines of boots, i suggest getting a good pair of White's Smokejumpers or Nick's Hotshots. these are the best boots you can buy, they are handmade in the pacific northwest, and are what firefighters and loggers use almost exclusively. they run about $450 dollars, but are the best investment you can make. i own a pair of the Whites Lace to Toe Smokejumpers, and i wouldnt have another pair of boots ( and probably wont ever again, because they are completely rebuildable from the factory ). anyway, great forum, hope to see more great posts!

-Thomas


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried the military's Gortex(sp) for waterproof gear?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Gore Tex Is Not Very Brush or Abrasion Resistant*



Denny said:


> Has anyone ever tried the military's Gortex(sp) for waterproof gear?


Experience on SAR missions is that *Gore Tex, while breathable and waterproof, it is not durable or abrasion-resistant if you must frequently force your way through heavy brush, briars, climbing over rocks, etc*.
If you tear up your expensive trendy outer layer up on every mission it gets expensive to keep buying more. For hunting purposes Gore Tex is noisy.

For hunting outer wear I usually wear a Filson wool Mackinaw cruiser or tin cloth vest over a close-woven, windproof military wool shirt. Filson - Tin Cloth Cruiser Vest

I've been wearing the same Filson "tin" pants and cruiser for 30 years. In cold weather I layer up with silk underwear then merino wool long underwear, an Alaskan wool logger shirt and Filson wool vest and whipcord pants. I've survived falls through the ice and unexpected overnights in snow caves in below zero weather and lived to tell about it.

Of the new synthetics the only stuff I really like is polypropylene fleece as a warm-when-wet warming layer, a fleece anorak doesn't weigh much, and compresses almost to nothing in a compression sack for your survival kit. A removable, polypro fleece sleeping bag liner keeps your sleeping bag clean and adds 5-10 degrees of additional comfort level.

Gore Tex makes a suitable material for a bivouac sack or emergency bag shelter. You want a compact, breathable moisture barrier if you must overnight unexpectedly. However, I carry the Adventure Medical Thermolite. 
Having one has saved my bacon a couple times. A must-have piece of survival gear. Some links:

Thermo-Lite: Extreme Survival Emergency Bivvy Sleeping Bag (Two Person)
Mini test results for Heatsheets Emergency Bivvy - ETS Forums
Thermo-Lite 2.0 Bivouac Sac


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice... thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Shultze 3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome list, Backwoods! It is just now getting into the lower temps here down south so I have packed away all of my summer clothes and have began hauling out my winter clothes. It looks to me like I may be missing a few useful things that you mentioned....so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## styx (Nov 29, 2008)

Great list and ideas. 
Filson makes great products for staying warm and dry. I wear one of their wide brimmed hats most of the winter. Any boot made for loggers and firefighters is intended for extreme abuse and will stand up to just about anything. I wear a pair of Danner boots 5 days a weeks, 52 weeks a year and after 3.5 yrs I'm just now sending them to the factory for new soles, and that's cross country hiking over Nevada's rocks, they'd probably last longer in softer country.

Smart wool makes some very comfortable wool base layers. I haven't had mine long enough to comment on their durability though.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Having done my time with the forest service, I can vouch for White's, but there's some good competitors out there, too. I have a pair of Buffalo's that I picked up for about $200 when I was in Missoula on the 2000 wildfires and they're still serving me well. I used to like Red Wings, but in 1999 I had a new crew foreman working for me who was rough on everything he owned (we'll just say he was a well-fed Iowa farm boy who was a little too entheusiastic at times). In any case, he went out and bought a pair of Red Wings and within two weeks the heal came off. He brought them back, two weeks later, the sole delaminated. The store gave him a refund and he put it toward a pair of White's. He never had another problem. 'Nuf said.

As for cold weather gear, I like polypro for my base layer. It wicks well so it keeps you dry and it's light. Some brands, like REI, tend to retain odor more than others. I also like neck gators and balaclavas for those terribly bitter days. If you're going out into the field, always have a pair of dry gloves and a pair of dry socks in a ziplock in your pack. If your hands and feet get wet for any reason, you will get frostbite unless you can change into dry ones. Also, those disposable toe and glove warmers can be lifesavers if your hands or feet start to get bitterly cold. I picked up a 30 pair pack of toe warmers this year at Costco for $13-14. If you're going to be sitting or standing still, they're a must-have item. I have Sorels and standing still on the snow, you can't produce enough natural heat to keep your toes warm when its -10F, so supplimenting with a $.35 pair of toe warmers may save your toes.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I do about the same thing I did in the military...

Take my poncho along, and in cold climates, take a poncho/poncho liner along.

If you are into 'Cammo', they make them in all popular designs, including 'Real Tree'.

Poncho/Poncho liner will keep you dry and tosty warm down to below freezing with nothing more than a jacket and regular pants.

Poncho will make a nice, snug shelter with nothing more than a little cordage or a couple of sticks.

Liner is a quilted insulation mat, made of synthetic material that won't hold moisture that lines the poncho, or you can use it as a snug blanket.

It's also a VERY NICE cammo poncho (or you can obtain safety/rescue orange now) to keep you AND GEAR warm/dry while hiking or hunting.

Personally, when I'm out hunting and I know I'm going to be out over night, or there is bad weather moving in, I take the poncho/liner with me.
It's light, compact, effective, versatile, cost effective and available to everyone at any Army Surplus store or mail order house.

If any of you have hiked/hunted in high country, you know that weather can move in MUCH faster than you expect it to!
Hunters will know that if you bust that 'Big Rack' on the way out in the evening, it will be well past dark before you are done field dressing and halving/quartering it,
SO,
Smart money says spend the night and hike/pack out in the morning where there is daylight...

Having the equivalent of a medium weight, water proof sleeping bag and shelter with you is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

A friend once gave me a military jacket. Very heavy and large for me. I wore that everywhere when in the woods. it kept the rain off, was very warm, and had lots of pocket room too. I wish I still had it. The army surplus store has some, but not even close to the heft of my old one.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Navy Deck Jacket*

Sounds like a Navy Cold Weather deck jacket. Mine was very heavy with a multi-layer wool button-in liner like a doubled thickness of GI wool blanket. Current ones are quilted polyester fill like a poncho liner and much lighter, but still warm and a good buy. The one shown here is a shorter than than the hip-length one I was issued in the early 1970s.

Navy Deck Jacket (Sage Green)


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent info people, thanks..............


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

xj35s said:


> A friend once gave me a military jacket. Very heavy and large for me. I wore that everywhere when in the woods. it kept the rain off, was very warm, and had lots of pocket room too. I wish I still had it. The army surplus store has some, but not even close to the heft of my old one.


Sounds like a Army Field Jacket.
The reason the surplus store jackets felt light was because they didn't have the insulation liner in them...
The liner just buttons inside the jacket 'Shell' and makes the jacket more useful in moderate, and actually cold weather.


----------



## eljimbo (Dec 12, 2008)

*survival ain't cheap*

Dang,
Sounds like the admission price to the post-apocalypse is kinda' high...


----------



## Coals (Dec 20, 2008)

I opted for a more traditional jacket, one that with a bit of care and attention should last a life time.

The Barbour Beaufort:


> Although originally designed for field shooting, the Barbour Beaufort's elegant design and great versatility have made it Barbour's most popular jacket for all town and country pursuits by non-shooters as well as shooters. The Beaufort is a medium-weight jacket for year-round use, and features a sage colored, 100% waxed-cotton shell with front storm flap, a snap-closed throat, and Velcro-adjustable storm gusset cuffs for additional protection against the elements in the worst conditions. The Beaufort accepts optional zip-in liners and a quickly detachable Waxed Cotton Hood, making the Beaufort even more adaptable and a true all-season companion. The front storm flap conceals the zip-up wallet pocket and the heavy-duty two-way brass zipper. Each of the two lower front bellows pockets is large and strong enough to hold a box of 12-Bore shotshells. Above the bellows pockets are two moleskin-lined handwarmer pockets. On the back of the skirt is a zippered and nylon-lined game bag that is accessible from both sides of the jacket. The Beaufort's collar is brown corduroy and the entire jacket is lined with Barbour's 100% cotton Barbour Ancient Tartan lining. Like most high-quality items, the Beaufort just gets better with age and use.












More detail in the link below. Info about the jacket is spread through the page, so keep scrolling when you come to the Cartridge Bag 


```
https://www.expeditionexchange.com/barbour/indexmain.shtml
```


----------



## Coals (Dec 20, 2008)

I opted for a more traditional jacket, one that with a bit of care and attention should last a life time.

The Barbour Beaufort:


> Although originally designed for field shooting, the Barbour Beaufort's elegant design and great versatility have made it Barbour's most popular jacket for all town and country pursuits by non-shooters as well as shooters. The Beaufort is a medium-weight jacket for year-round use, and features a sage colored, 100% waxed-cotton shell with front storm flap, a snap-closed throat, and Velcro-adjustable storm gusset cuffs for additional protection against the elements in the worst conditions. The Beaufort accepts optional zip-in liners and a quickly detachable Waxed Cotton Hood, making the Beaufort even more adaptable and a true all-season companion. The front storm flap conceals the zip-up wallet pocket and the heavy-duty two-way brass zipper. Each of the two lower front bellows pockets is large and strong enough to hold a box of 12-Bore shotshells. Above the bellows pockets are two moleskin-lined handwarmer pockets. On the back of the skirt is a zippered and nylon-lined game bag that is accessible from both sides of the jacket. The Beaufort's collar is brown corduroy and the entire jacket is lined with Barbour's 100% cotton Barbour Ancient Tartan lining. Like most high-quality items, the Beaufort just gets better with age and use.












More detail in the link below. Info about the jacket is spread through the page, so keep scrolling when you come to the Cartridge Bag 


```
https://www.expeditionexchange.com/barbour/indexmain.shtml
```


----------



## alig33 (Feb 22, 2009)

great post!


----------



## trishja (Nov 28, 2010)

*thanks*

this is great info
thanks alot to you guys
i am new to being prepared
on my list of to dos is to try camping which ive never done so im researching what i need
the idea is to eventual buy land with ,y mum and husband- when i find one- lol
so i am learning the needed skills till then
don't wanna be one of those people spending hundreds to thousands on unneeded stuff not at all appropriate to where they are
so were starting our 3 mth storage and learning outdoor skills as were severely defficient in these
experienced people like you guys save us from alot of expensive mistakes we really cannot afford
thanks again


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I like layering...went through some bad weather at Ft. Drum, New York and other places, like most folks and that taught me a few things about long-term exposure.

The cold range in my are is down to mid teens to well above freezing for most of the winter, more toward warm, with lots of damp, some moderately light snow, and rain. 

With layering I can simply put on and take off what I need as needed. Really heavy coats don't do it here because I'd wind up too hot. Starting from the outside I like a Goretex shell. Learned about them in the 10th Mountain Division, a long time ago. Wonderful item, you can wear them in moderately mild damp weather or extreme cold and simply add something like the fleece liner in there. I also like hoodies for layers. When active, in bad cold, I found a sweat suit, under a Goretex top and bottom worked pretty well for me...we also had poly prop, and that's better, but the sweats weren't a bad option.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good idears Backwoods.

I work outside doin construction, bout 10 hours a day. So here's what we wear in the great white north on a typical cold January day:

Socks: 2 pair, one light weight moisture absorbin, 1 pair heavy weight wool.
Insulation layer 1: I wear a medium weight Union Suit.
Shirt: Thermal er heavy weight flannel.
Drawers: My usual bib overalls.
Outer layer: Carhartt winter weight bib overalls, Carhartt hooded winter weight jacket. Sometimes will add in a heavyweight sweatshirt ta help keep out the cold.
Hat: either a stockin cap, or a ear flap equipped mountain man style, sometimes a balacava.
Gloves: Well insulated leather work glove, if the temps really drop an the wind blows I go to a pair of military surplus trigger finger mitts with wool liners.
Boots: Start out with my leather work boots an put 5 buckle overshoes on. If my feet start gettin cold I switch to a pair of pac boots.

Gotta have layers cause if ya start to over heat, ya can shed then when ya cool down add em back on.

Also, with diabetis, it don't take much fer my hands an feet ta get cold. Then it takes all bloomin night ta get warm again!

The carhartt bibs I get bout 3 years outa a pair before they come home an do another 3 years here. After that, I'll give em ta the homeless shelter er the Salvation Army. Usually show some wear but still very servicable.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

trishja said:


> this is great info
> thanks alot to you guys
> i am new to being prepared
> on my list of to dos is to try camping which ive never done so im researching what i need
> ...


You might volunteer your time with a local scout troop, an active one goes camping every month. You can learn alot and they always need some volunteer help. It just requires a small commitment on your part.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for this write up! I'm printing it out and taking it with me when I go shopping for my family. :2thumb:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't read all the posts so i may be repeating if so sorry. I love my military issue clothing. ( the real stuff NOT the foriegn made knock offs) you can get it for almost any environment from desert to extreme cold weather/ artic gear. For everyday/ street wear to blend in carhartt makes a very rugged line of clothing as well.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll agree that carhartt makes great high-quality stuff that lasts forever. I also really like the LE/mil stuff from 5.11. Their pants are the most well-thought out pants ever. Every pocket and feature is right where you want it.

I'm also gonna throw a concept out there that may seem odd at first: wool cloak. They are great at keeping heat in, will shed water pretty well (especially if waterproofed), and will also double as something to sleep wrapped up in. There's a reason they were worn for hundreds of years. Feel free to insert rennaisance festival jokes here. Lol


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

That actually sounds like a pretty good idea Turtle.

Thanks for bumping this Salekdarling. It's something I've been wondering about. I will go over it for ideas even though for us not all of it is feasible for us right now, as in, we barely have room for one winter jacket each, a minimum of ten between the two of us won't work. But in our current scenario we probably won't be doing much surviving anyway. Will definitely keep it for the future though too.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I'll agree that carhartt makes great high-quality stuff that lasts forever. I also really like the LE/mil stuff from 5.11. Their pants are the most well-thought out pants ever. Every pocket and feature is right where you want it.


My God, do I love my 5.11 Tactical pants. Especially since they made a female fit. So comfortable and oh, the pockets!



Journey said:


> Thanks for bumping this Salekdarling. It's something I've been wondering about.


Hey, no problem Journey!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I know that most folks probably already know this but we have gotten rid of scarves in our family-too dangerous they catch on things and can easily choke you... I started making neck warmers with double layers of the polar fleece.. In our state it gets pretty darn cold and they keep your neck warm and if you tug them up they keep your ears warm too. I've even made my own mittens and hats to go with them... sounds silly but your hands won't do ya any good if you freeze them off! lol


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I know that most folks probably already know this but we have gotten rid of scarves in our family-too dangerous they catch on things and can easily choke you... I started making neck warmers with double layers of the polar fleece.. In our state it gets pretty darn cold and they keep your neck warm and if you tug them up they keep your ears warm too. I've even made my own mittens and hats to go with them... sounds silly but your hands won't do ya any good if you freeze them off! lol


How are you making those neck warmers? Crocheting? Knitting? I need to find a simple pattern. I'm still in the learning stages of crocheting and knitting, even though I've been doing both for several years. :gaah: I am determined to actually crochet and knit something that isn't just in a line!

PS: Sorry for getting slightly OT. :ignore:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a pair of pants that are guaranteed to never wear out.

*Tough Fire Hose® Work Pants out-tough, outlast the rest*

Hardworking guys put our Fire Hose Work Pants to the test every day. Sheet metal burrs, oil, grimy factory floors, these pants take it all. Our exclusive Fire Hose fabric makes them the most durable and comfortable work pants you've ever pulled on. In fact, we're so sure these pants won't let you down, we back them up with this bold promise:
"We Dare You to Wear 'Em Out" Guarantee

If your Duluth Trading Fire Hose Work Pants ever let you down, fray, tear, rip or give out, send them back to us. No questions asked, we'll send you a brand spankin' new pair, and the shipping's on us.

Men's Work Pants - Fire Hose Work Pants - Duluth Trading Company


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> How are you making those neck warmers? Crocheting? Knitting? I need to find a simple pattern. I'm still in the learning stages of crocheting and knitting, even though I've been doing both for several years. :gaah: I am determined to actually crochet and knit something that isn't just in a line!
> 
> PS: Sorry for getting slightly OT. :ignore:


I take two long rectangles of fleece and do an envelope sew(right sides together and sew around leaving one tiny hole open and then turn it all inside out) I have been making them with velcro in the back cuz my mother and mother in law don't like to pull them over their hairdos. If I get a chance I will find the measurements that I have... I tend to make them a bit wider than the site I found the pattern on so that I can pull it up and over my ears and nose and not have it slide out of the coat collar.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I take two long rectangles of fleece and do an envelope sew(right sides together and sew around leaving one tiny hole open and then turn it all inside out) I have been making them with velcro in the back cuz my mother and mother in law don't like to pull them over their hairdos. If I get a chance I will find the measurements that I have... I tend to make them a bit wider than the site I found the pattern on so that I can pull it up and over my ears and nose and not have it slide out of the coat collar.


They sound great. If you do get a chance I would love to know the measurements.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Here is a pair of pants that are guaranteed to never wear out.
> 
> *Tough Fire Hose® Work Pants out-tough, outlast the rest*
> 
> ...


I've seen those pants in their catalog before... have you actually bought a pair? Do you like them?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> My God, do I love my 5.11 Tactical pants. Especially since they made a female fit. So comfortable and oh, the pockets!


Seriously! They are the best pants ever! My wife keeps laughing at me, because every time I wear them, I walk downstairs and say, "best.pants. EVER!" I told her that I want them in other colors for my birthday.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I've seen those pants in their catalog before... have you actually bought a pair? Do you like them?


No I don't. Like you, I saw an ad and bookmarked the page. They're on my list but I'm replacing the transmission in the Dodge this year so I'm watching where I spend money.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Free Crochet Patterns : Lion Brand Yarn Company
here is a site for free patterns. they show a cute pair of fuzzy leg warmers. its from lion brand yarns. in the past I have saved many different patterns from them.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I take two long rectangles of fleece and do an envelope sew(right sides together and sew around leaving one tiny hole open and then turn it all inside out) I have been making them with velcro in the back cuz my mother and mother in law don't like to pull them over their hairdos. If I get a chance I will find the measurements that I have... I tend to make them a bit wider than the site I found the pattern on so that I can pull it up and over my ears and nose and not have it slide out of the coat collar.


I would love the measurements as well! And a picture for reference.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay-I didn't find my tub with all the patterns in it but I did finally find the original blog I got the first pattern from... I did make mine a bit longer and wider for my adult pattern and now I don't make them into a tube but just a long rectangle and then I sew a strip of very soft velcro to close them with... I figure that with the kids and my SIL(who rides a quad and snowmoble) the velcro would give before they strangled if they get it caught on something..
Starfishy's neck warmer
She also has tons of sewing tricks and patterns on her blog.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Those pants those Amish Fellers wear never seem to wear out or fade out.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

If you will check with the local 2nd hand stores and Goodwill stores on a regular basis you can find some really good quallity name brand clothes for very little money. Remember if you have small children you may want to buy things that are a bigger size for next year or so as children grow so fast. We have also bought some things that are a size or two to big for us so if someone comes around looking for a handout we won't look quite so well fed.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I'm definitely going to make one (or more) of these for the daily outings to the barn this winter. I can't keep a scarf tucked in when I'm chopping ice on the pond or feeding the cows.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Stay away from "polar fleece" it is extremely flammable. Try for wool if you can find it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Stay away from "polar fleece" it is extremely flammable. Try for wool if you can find it.


Good point - I keep forgetting that. We're addicted to polar fleece around here.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Due to costs and of course availability I have to deal with fleece for now... While I would love wool we can't afford it. Other items that we use to make clothe are as flammable if not worse than fleece. 
I like my leather coats and my denim and when I layer the fleece under it I tend to be super warm..
I also try my best "not" to set myself afire.
I've also got patterns for cattail down jackets and vests. I'm sure that stuff is mega flammable too.
At the moment I pick up on sales about 4 yard square blankets of fleece and use that for my hats and mittens and neck warmers. I can make hats for the whole family out of one blanket.. and I get the blankets on sale for $1.88. It's inexpensive enuf to replace them when they start getting yucky. I also use them inside the smaller baby quilts I make instead of the cotton batting that I like.
Now if I had sheep like the other members here I would certainly felt that into hats and mittens and such.. you can't beat it for warmth-it keeps you warm even if you get it soaking wet.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

check out goodwill for skirts that are labeled wool. also jackets and coats. mens pants are sometimes made out of wool.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> check out goodwill for skirts that are labeled wool. also jackets and coats. mens pants are sometimes made out of wool.


I have bought all wool sweaters and jackets and washed them in super hot water and "felted" them for use in other things. I've made mittens out of sleeves and with the smaller childrens sweaters I've made purses..
but I also have patterns for making caps from wool sweaters.. you use the natural neck of the sweater(after felting it does get smaller so it stays on the head) and you sew in a "bib" shape from the neck down or in the long pointy shape and once sewn you can trim the inside(or sew it "inside out" and then it is turned right side out after sewn and cut).. I've also used old sweater arms for my daughter for leg warmers when she was young and into "dance" class. But if you were to take the felted arms off a sweater you could also make socks with a big of tweaking.

The wool sweaters are rare around here tho.. there are a couple of ladies that make purses out of them and sell them at the craft shows and they scour the thrift stores.


----------

